# Hi from Arizona with new Palomino camper



## showmad (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi all picking up a truck camper "new" next week looking forward to checking out an maybe adding some info to the forum. This is my third truck camper but I haven't used one for about 20 years an being disabled now will make it a little more difficult. The camper is a soft side sc-550 palomino one of the few campers you can mount on a crew cab Tundra. Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2011)

I look forward to following your journeys!


----------



## highlonesome (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi from Arizona, I have a 1955 Shasta,14 footer I pull with my Toyota Tacoma, four cylinder, stick shift. I can't park it in my driveway here in Tempe, but am fed up and am building my own teardrop trailer on a 4X8 harbor freight trailer. The Shasta is up on the mountain. This will allow me to camp closer to home. Heck with the rules. Sure hope you enjoy your camper sir.


----------



## greghet (Aug 5, 2016)

good luck to you!


----------



## Kerry22 (Oct 25, 2016)

I hope that you had a lot of wonderful journey with your truck camper.I think that it would be a good idea to get retractable awning for your camper since you can expect quite a lot of rain and snowfall now.I recently got one for my motorhome.Here is a blog from canglow windows and doors that lists out some of the benefits of getting retractable awnings .They have options for greater customization and you could even add sensors so that it can automatically retract when it gets too chilly or warm.


----------



## crick20002002 (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice to hear about your enthusiasm about camping. Best of luck with future camping trips !!


----------

